# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > سوال: چگونگی حذف یک سطر از جدول

## sahar_onyx

delete  کردن سطر های جدول در javascript : وقتی که یکی از سطر های جدول را از طریق جاوا اسکریپت حذف می کنم، زمانی که سطری را ار وسط حذف می کنم دیگه بقیه سطر ها حذف نمی شن. 
لطفا حرفه ای ها یه کمکی بکنن. دارم روی یه پروژه بزرگ کار ممی کنم. :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> delete  کردن سطر های جدول در javascript : وقتی که یکی از سطر های جدول را از طریق جاوا اسکریپت حذف می کنم، زمانی که سطری را ار وسط حذف می کنم دیگه بقیه سطر ها حذف نمی شن. 
> لطفا حرفه ای ها یه کمکی بکنن. دارم روی یه پروژه بزرگ کار ممی کنم.


سلام.
لطفا کد مورد استفاده خودتون رو اینجا قرار بدید تا ببینم ایرادش چیه.

موفق باشید.

----------

